
SecretSaucer.io: Anonymous discussions for your workplace - raphacaixeta
https://www.secretsaucer.io
======
raphacaixeta
Hi HN! I've built Secret Saucer on my free time, just for fun. After working
in startups for a long time, I've always been frustrated with the lack of
transparency and amount of sugar coating that happens to keep employees
"happy". I believe this is the wrong approach, and that employees themselves
don't need anyone to make up stories for them.

On Secret Saucer, I hope that people can start talking more openly about what
they think, how the company is doing and important things like salary and
gender equality. It is built in a way that doesn't require HR or Managers to
interfere, even though I also hope they can participate together with others.

I'm not making any money out of this project, I just hope you guys find it
useful. I'll continue adding more features and polishing it, based on what I
think is worth doing and also on your feedback!

More than happy to hear anything you have for me both here at PH or directly
via email no hello@secretsaucer.io - I'll make sure to get back to all of you.

R

